# Where to find powdered sugar without cornstarch?



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

I live in Georgia. Can anyone tell me where to buy powdered sugar that doesn't have cornstarch? I've checked Wally World and a local supermarket but they have cornstarch added.
Thanks!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

sometime you will find it in specialty health nut stores - but it will cost you a pretty penny for a small bag

better to just make your own - just take table sugar and dump in a cup into the bender and hit spin - it takes a little time but its nice powder sugar without the starch - then just apply with a sifting screen to avoid clumps 

best of luck


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

If you are using PS as a mite treatment the cornstarch will not matter. The bees will not consume enough to make a difference.

Just dont "feed" bees a lot of sugar containing cornstarch!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

the adult bees will not be harmed by the corn starch - its the open brood that gets killed - the starch is like dry cement and will coat the larve and they dry up - 
thats why you want PS with no Cornstarch in it


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Tests have shown very little brood is affected when using PS (w/ or wo cornstarch).

The original cornstarch warning pertained to feeding. Someone concluded the information held true when the PS treatment method was developed years later.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone use the garden-type bellows blower to blow powdered sugar up onto the bees from the entrance or from under the SBB?


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I'm going to use but I haven't had a chance yet. Picking up some bees tonight!


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't used mine yet either! The reason I was wondering!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If using for feeding, you can purchase "Baker sugar" made by C&H. It is not quite "powdered" but very fine crystals and NO additives. Larger grocery outlets should carry it.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

concrete-bees said:


> the adult bees will not be harmed by the corn starch - its the open brood that gets killed - the starch is like dry cement and will coat the larve and they dry up -
> thats why you want PS with no Cornstarch in it


 Powdered sugar will dry out open brood if it get in to the cell 
just my $0.02
(Cornstarch or not) 

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to treat a package with the powdered sugar before they have brood.
I will just make my own if it's that simple.

Thank you all for your help! This site is great and y'all are very helpful!!!:applause:


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i love to see all the research that gets us no where 
because i read that corn starch is bad for bees and some one else says its fine so use what ever you want 

research also says that humans should not raise are work with bees - so who do you believe any more really? 

all i see that has ever came out of any research is that 2 people have different opinons on the same subject - 

thats my 2cents if you dont like it have Barry delete my profile - that way you have one less opinion to worry about


----------



## BeeZerk (Mar 27, 2012)

Many people are looking for natural methods to control mites & powdered sugar is popular w/ some beekeepers. My concern is the cornstarch in the product. It has been shown that the bees cannot digest the cornstarch & it binds up the gut of the bees. Then the bees are not able to absorb nutrients. Until today I have not found a source of powdered sugar without cornstarch. 
I found this product by C&H. Only the "Ultra-fine Bakers Sugar" *does not* contain cornstarch. 
http://www.chsugar.com/sugar/granulated-sugar/bakers-sugar


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

BeeZerk said:


> It has been shown that the bees cannot digest the cornstarch...


True, but as long as temperatures are warm enough for them to fly and void themselves, it's not a problem.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/glazing-sugar-16-oz


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you are dusting, don't worry about the cornstarch. In fact, you can dust with just corn starch and it will work just as well... or flour or powdered sugar with corn starch. Just don't feed it. If you need it to make candy etc., then try to find "bakers sugar".


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I stopped worrying about cornstarch when dusting a long time ago. Never had a problem with it.


----------

